#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Section Breaks: Create or Insert, Delete, Control, Format, Cut, Copy, Paste and Save

## ameer

*Section Breaks: Create or Insert, Delete, Control, Format, Cut, Copy, Paste, Save and Reuse as AutoText Entry* 



In word processing, a section is a  portion of a document in which you set certain page formatting options,  which may be different from those applied to other parts of the  document. A document can contain at least one section and as many  sections as possible. A section can be as short as a single paragraph or  as long as a whole document, and each section can contain its own  formatting. Also, each section inherits the formatting that is applied  to the entire document, before it was divided into sections. But the  different formatting you later apply to each section finally replaces  the similar ones inherited from the document before dividing it into  sections.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*

link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

_Fig:_ A multiple sectioned document








*Dividing a Document into Sections*
When you start a new document in *Word*, the entire document consists of only one section. Thus, when you view the document in *Normal* view, you don't see any section breaks. If you intend to to apply different page formatting options (such as a different _page orientations_, _margins_, _paper sizes_, _columns_, etc) to different parts of the document, then you must divide the document into sections. In *Word*, you can either use the *Break* command on the *Insert* menu to manually divide a document into the number of sections you want, or *Word* can  automatically create a new section for you, if you apply to a part of  the document, a page formatting which is different from the one applied  to other parts of the document. For example, if your document is using  the _portrait_ orientation, but the content of a particular page in  the document cannot adequately fit horizontally into the  portrait-oriented page, you might want to change the orientation of that  page to _landscape_. When you do that, *Word* will  automatically create a new section for that page and from that point  forward, until you change the orientation again. Also, *Word* will  automatically insert a section break when you select text in a portion  of the document and change the number of columns, or create a table of  contents, table of authorities, table of figures, or an index. When a  new section is created, *Word* inserts into your document a  nonprinting double-dotted line, indicating the position of the section  break. You can see the section breaks in *Normal* view, or in* Print Layou*t view if you enable the *Show/Hide*  button (). Within the nonprinting double-dotted line that indicates a  section break is a nonprinting text, with a part enclosed in parentheses  indicating the type of section break, e.g,Even page, Continuous,  etc. A section break stores the section formatting for the text above  it, and also means the end of the section containing the text above the  section break.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

_Fig: Page showing a section break in Normal view_




Dividing a document into sections will  enable you to apply formats that affect only a specific part of the  document. When you divide a document into sections, you will be able to  change any of the following page formats/elements in a different parts  of the document:
[table]
  [TR]
     [TD="width: 50%"]
Paper size.Page margins.Page orientation.Page Borders.Paper source for a printer.Number of newspaper-style columns.Vertical alignment of text on the page.Line numbering.Properties of page numbers.Print location of footnotes and endnotes.Contents of footers and headers.
[/TD]
     [TD="width: 50%"]
[/TD]
   [/TR]
 [/table]






*Inserting a Section Break*

   1. Position the insertion point in the position where you want to start a new section.
   2. On the *Insert* menu, click *Break*.
      The* Break dialog* box is displayed.
   3. Under *Section break types*, click the option that describes where you want the next section to begin.
   4. Click *OK*.
With that, a new section is created. In _Normal_ view (or if you enable the *Show/Hide* button () in _Print Layout_, _Web Layout_,or _Outline view_), you can identify this with a nonprinting double-dotted line which *Word* inserts into the document above the position of the insertion point.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

_Fig:_ Inserting a section break







*Deleting a Section Break*

To delete a section break, you must switch to _Normal_ view. You can also do the same in _Print Layout_, _Web Layou_t, or _Outline view_, provided the *Show/Hide*  button () is enabled. You've learned that a section break stores the  section formatting for the text above it, and that it also means the end  of the section containing the text above the section break. This being  the case, deleting a section break then means deleting the section  formatting for the text above it. Since it will be kind of 'unfair'  leaving the stripped text of any section formatting, *Word* 'mercifully'  makes the text become part of the section that follows it, as well as  take on the section formatting of the 'fostering' section. In other  words, when you delete a section break, you delete the section  formatting for the section preceding the section break, and the text, as  a result, becomes part of the section that follows it, and at the same  time, assumes the formatting of that section. In light of this, be  careful while deleting section breaks in *Word*. However, you can still use the *Undo* command  to restore a section formatting you inadvertently deleted, before you  close the document. To delete a section break, please follow these  steps:

   1. First, switch to *Normal* view by clicking *Normal* on *View* menu.
      The document is now displayed in _Normal_ view.
   2. Select the section break you want to delete by clicking on it.
   3. Press *DELETE*.
      The dotted line is removed, meaning the section break has been successfully removed.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Fig:* Deleting a section break



Note: From experience, I've found that pressing BACKSPACE does not delete a section break in *Word XP 2002.* So make sure you press DELETE instead of BACKSPACE.





*Controlling Section Breaks*

When you click the *Break* command to insert a section break, *Word* displays the *Break* dialog box, which offers you a number of options. In the *Break* dialog box, under *Section break types*, are the following options: *Next page*, *Continuous*, *Even page*, and *Odd page*.  These options enable you decide where you want a section to begin. Each  of the following headings explains the respective option for creating a  section break. Being conversant with the behavior of each, or what  effect each would have if selected, will enable you choose the  appropriate option when creating a section break. Under each heading are  helpful tips to help you realize when choosing any of the options is  appropriate. As for the first three options - _Page break_, _Column break_, and _Text wrapping break_ - under _Break types_ in the *Break* dialog box, more light is going to be shed on each of them later in this tutorial, or blog.


*Next Page
If you choose this option, Word breaks the page (by inserting a section break) before the insertion point, but starts the new section on the next page.
See the following images for illustration.


[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fig: In Print Layout View ..................................................  ......................... Fig: In Normal View I




Tip: Use the Next page option on a part of a document that will require that you change page formats such as page orientation, margins, paper type, vertical alignment of text, page borders, etc.



Continuous
If you choose this option, or if Word automatically applies it, Word inserts a section break before the insertion point (in Print Layout  view), and then begins the new section on the same page. This being the  case, you may find it hard to notice the break position in Print Layout  view, because text in the preceding and in the new sections follow so  closely that you may think they merely fall within different paragraphs.  You will have to switch to Normal view (or enable the Show/Hide button ()  in any other view) before you can visibly see the positions of each section break. As long as the paper size, and page orientation settings on adjacent sections which are separated by Continuous section  break remain the same (common), text in such sections will continue to  be continuously accommodated on the same page. However, the moment you  apply a different paper size or page orientation to any of the adjacent  sections sharing a common page, Word will automatically overrule your Continuous section break choice, separate the sections, superimpose the Next page  section break option, and begin the affected section on a new page.  Simply put, if two sections have different settings for paper size or  page orientation, Word will begin the new section on a new page, even if you select the Continuous option in the Break dialog box. 
See the following images for illustration.

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fig:  Continuous section break. Word inserts a section break and begins the new section on the same page



Tip: Insert a Continuous section  break at the end of a document that is divided into columns where the  last column does not fill to the end of the page. Also, use the Continuous section  break option if the differences in page formatting settings between the  current section and the new section you are about creating are any of line numbering, margins, or number of columns.  Two or more sections can remain on the same page even if they have  different margin settings, number of columns, or if some have line  numbers while others have none. If the preceding section contains  multiple columns, Word balances the columns above the section break, and then fills out the page with the new section.




Even Page
Choosing this option, Word inserts the section break (the double-dotted line) before the insertion point (in Print Layout view), and begins the new section on the next even-numbered page. I hope you still remember what an even number is. An even number is an integer (number) that can be divided by 2 without a remainder, e.g 0, 2, 4, 6, 8, ..., etc.

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fig: In Print Layout view




For example, if on page 3 you choose the Even page option in the Break dialog box, Word will  break the current section in page 3 and and then go to page 4 to begin  the new section. However, if the section break falls on an even-numbered page, Word will leave the intervening odd-numbered page blank, and start the new section on the next even-numbered page. For instance, if the insertion point is on page 2 when you choose the Even page option, Word will skip page 3 (and leave it blank, of course), and begin the new section on page 4.
See the following images for illustration.


[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fig:  In Print Layout view. new section starting on the next even-numbered page





Tip: This type of section break is most ideal for use for chapters (or other major sections such as Appendix, Index, Glossary, etc) that begin on even-numbered pages. So try forming the habit of using this option (or the Odd page option) for chapters or other important segments of a document, for a consistent and professional look.



Odd Page
This behaves similar to, and has all the effects and uses as the Even page option, EXCEPT that the new section begins on the next odd-numbered page. 

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fig:  In Print Layout view.Odd page section break




Word leaves the intervening even-numbered page blank and starts the new section on the next odd-numbered page if the section break falls on an odd-numbered page. Don't forget, odd-numbered pages are pages like, page1, page 3, page 5, page 7, etc.
See the following images for illustration.

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fig:  In Print Layout view. new section starting on the next odd-numbered page





You must have noticed that on most professionally created textbooks, all new chapters start on either an even-numbered page, or on an odd-numbered page. They are never used together.



*See More: Section Breaks: Create or Insert, Delete, Control, Format, Cut, Copy, Paste and Save

----------


## ameer

*How to Change the Type of Section Break*
You can easily convert the way a  section breaks from one form to another. This topic teaches you how. For  example, you can change a section break from _Continuous_ to _New page_, and vice versa.

Click in the section you want to change.On the *File* menu, click *Page Setup*, and then click the *Layout tab*.In the *Section start* box, click the option that describes where you want the current section to begin.Click *OK*.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

_Fig:  Click the section to be changed and then display the Page Setup dialog box_








*Formatting a Section*
As you create a document in *Word*,  you apply different kinds of  formatting to relevant elements of the  document. Some of the formats affect only characters; some affect entire  paragraphs; while some affect as large as an entire section or  document. Do not forget that a section can be as short as a paragraph,  or as long as an entire document. Formats such as *margins*, *page orientation*,* page size*, *headers or footers*, *columns*, *line numbering*,  etc are applied to and affect sections in a document. Each section can  be formatted differently. The formats applied to a section are stored in  the _section break_ that is placed below the content of that  section. So when you delete a section break, you also delete the section  formatting for the section containing the text above the section break.  As a result, the text in the section whose section break you just  deleted becomes part of the text (section) below the section break  before it was deleted, and also assumes the formatting of that section.  Simply put, deleting a section break means deleting the section  formatting for the section preceding the section break. This results in  the text in the affected section becoming part of the section that  follows, and the text also taking on the formatting of that section.  However, before you close the document, you can still use the *Undo* command to restore a section break you deleted by accident.

Just as _character_ or _paragraph_ formatting can be copied or saved, and transferred to other characters or paragraphs, respectively, in *Word*,  you can also copy section formatting and transfer it to another part of  a document. Also, you can save a section break and the formatting it  contains and reuse it in future on the same or other documents. I shall  share these tips with you later in this tutorial.

Even though each section can be  formatted differently, some section formats can still be commonly used  by the various sections making up the document. Since, in the face of  diversity in section formatting, the various sections can still have  some formats in common, a faster and normal procedure in section  formatting should be like this:

Before ever you divide the document into sections, set the formatting options you know will apply to most of the sections.After this, go ahead and divide the document into sections. Each  section, will as a result, retain and have the settings you have just  applied.Finally, customize or apply the different formats you want for each section.





*How to Copy, Cut and Paste a Section Break*
You can copy or cut a section break and reuse it by pasting it into a new location in the same or other *Word*  documents. When you copy or cut a section break, you are in effect  copying or cutting the section formatting for the text above the section  break. And when you finally paste it into a new location, the text  above the section break assumes the formatting contained in the section  break. Note that _cutting_ a section break will have the same effect on the text above the section break as when you actually _delete_ the section break. Here are the steps for copying or cutting and pasting a section break.

First, switch the document to *Normal* view by choosing *Normal* in *View* menu.To highlight a section break,  move the pointer to the white space at the left of the section break  you want, and then click when the pointer changes to a right-pointing  arrow.To cut or copy the highlighted section break, click either *Cut* or *Copy* on the *Standard* toolbar. Alternatively, select the commands from the *Edit* menu, or Press *CTRL + X* to _cut_, or *CTRL + C* to _copy_.To paste the section break and the formatting it contains,  position the insertion point in a desired location (below a block of  text that is to take on the formatting of the section break you are  pasting), and then click the *Paste* button on the *Standard* toolbar. You can, alternatively, choose the *Paste* command from the *Edit* menu, or press *CTRL + V* to paste the section break. 
The text above the pasted section break now takes on the formatting contained in the section break.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

_Fig:  Copying or cutting and, pasting a section break_







*How to Save a Section Break and the Formatting It Contains*

If you like the formatting applied to a particular section and you'd like to reuse it in future, you can save it as an *AutoText* entry. Here are the steps:

Highlight the section break you want to store as an *AutoTex*t entry.On the *Insert* menu, point to *AutoText*, and then click *New*. Alternatively, press *ALT + F3*. _The Create AutoText dialog box is displayed._Type a name for the AutoText entry in the box provided.Click *OK*.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

_Fig:  The Create AutoText dialog box_

----------


## ameer

*How to Retrieve and Reuse a Section Break Stored as an AutoText Entry*


Position the insertion point in a location (below a block of  text that is to take on the formatting of the section break you are  pasting) where you want a new section to start.On the *Insert* menu, point to *AutoText*, and then click the name with which you stored the section break as an AutoText entry.
If the name of the *AutoText* you want is not included in the *AutoText* submenu, you can insert the AutoText entry by doing the following:
On the *AutoText* sub-menu, click *AutoText*, and then click the *AutoText* tab in the *AutoCorrect* dialog box that displays.Type the name of the AutoText entry in the *Enter AutoText entries here* box.Click the *Insert* button.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

_Fig: _ The AutoCorrect dialog box, displaying the AutoText tab page


The section break is  now inserted and the text above the section break (or before the  insertion point) now takes on the formatting contained in the section  break inserted through the AutoText entry.





*How to Delete a Section Break Stored as an AutoText Entry*
If  you feel you will no longer need a section break you have saved as an  AutoText entry, you can delete it at any time. Doing so will not affect  the sections you have created with it.

On the *Insert* menu, point to *AutoText* and then click *AutoText* on the submenu. 
The *AutoCorrect* dialog box is displayed.Click the *AutoText* tab.Type the name of the AutoText entry you want to delete, and then click the *Delete* button.Click *OK* or *Close* to close the dialog box.

----------


## ameer

*Delete All Section Breaks in a Document*



Before you perform these steps, be sure  that you dont  need the section breaks for any reason. You will need  them if you intend  to vary any of the following with the document:  margins, paper size or  orientation, paper source, page borders,  vertical alignment, headers and  footers, columns, page numbering, line  numbering, footnotes or endnotes.  Open the document for which you want to delete all section breaks.Press CTRL + HOME  on the keyboard to go to the top of the document.Click on Edit : Replace.Type "^b" in the "Find what:" field.Do not type the quotes. 
The "^" character is above the  "6" key on the keyboard.Click on the Replace All button.Click on the OK button and then  on the Close button.

----------

